# Custom Window cutting Fractal Design R3 Arctic White



## $immond$ (Dec 6, 2010)

So stumbling the net I found this in a German modding forum: 

http://www.overclockingstation.de/m...dding-wakue-worklog-projekt-icebreaker-3.html

It's the Fractal Design R3 and it looks absolutely beautiful. I just ordered the case and I am hoping to possibly mod it, I know if I add a window I may lose some sound proofing but I work at Home Depot and we carry sound proof Plexiglas, so I may not be affected that much.

Any ideas for the case? I don't want to make things too ricey, but more or less subtle and sleek. Cable management and an excellent cutting job is what I am after.

Also** I have some *Black U-channel*, but I am hoping to avoid using it as I want the cleanest of cuts.


----------



## erocker (Dec 6, 2010)

What you need to know for doing a good window job:  Good Method for Cutting out a Window.

Just take your time. 

I like to just glue the plexi to the backside of the panel. 3M Weatherstrip/gasket adhesive works very well. Small bead around the window hole, apply window, and apply pressure for about 12 hours to set.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have never liked the normal square windows ... I would say spice it up a little with a custom looking window. doesnt have to be fancy but just not square


----------



## $immond$ (Dec 6, 2010)

I cut a window on my Antec 300 before and used 3M tape seemed to work great, I am just not sure if I should do something typical or unique. Any ideas for a design?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 6, 2010)

got any favorite shapes?


----------



## $immond$ (Dec 6, 2010)

I like triangles, they are simple enough. I just hope I don't muddle the case as it could get costly having to buy a whole new one as I cant seem to find replacement fractal panels.


----------



## k.3nny (Dec 6, 2010)

Aaah bundymania ,

Hes a well  known guy in the watercooling and photography.

i will refer to this site


----------



## erocker (Dec 6, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> I like triangles, they are simple enough. I just hope I don't muddle the case as it could get costly having to buy a whole new one as I cant seem to find replacement fractal panels.



I don't think that would look good with that case at all. Keep it simple, as the cases style is simple. Perhaps a rectangle?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 6, 2010)

Jesus F*ing christ, the other pictures in that thread are amazing. That's easily one of the best mods i've ever seen.

The attention to detail is top.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 6, 2010)

ya triangle would not be an amazing side window look unless it was detailed with more than just a basic triangle ...

maybe a diagonal rounded rectangle?


----------



## $immond$ (Dec 6, 2010)

erocker said:


> I don't think that would look good with that case at all. Keep it simple, as the cases style is simple. Perhaps a rectangle?




yea your probably right. I might just stick to the classics.


----------



## bundymania (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice that you like my project, mate


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 6, 2010)

bundymania said:


> Nice that you like my project, mate



hey did you etch that window yourself? if so that is amazing work 


also love the solid white watercooling parts ... does it effect cooling performance at all?


----------



## $immond$ (Dec 6, 2010)

bundymania said:


> Nice that you like my project, mate



Amazing!!! 5/5 Stars I hope to have a nice mod similar to yours, I kind of like red and white as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD_ZR9Sf1Xg


----------



## $immond$ (Dec 6, 2010)

*So amazing!!!!! Talent and class went into this~! Awesome Mod!*


----------



## bundymania (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks guys !

BTW: My projectlog is available in english:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=260324

The Window Sketch is made by a friendly Girl named Anna, her site: www.beer-design.com

The Picture is laser etched by martmamod.de


----------



## $immond$ (Dec 7, 2010)

Awesome dude, I was a little discouraged in buying an Fractal R3 White but when I saw your mod it inspired me to give it a try. I cant wait for it to come in the mail.

Did you use anything to remove the sound dampening material or did it peel off? I keeking it everywhere other than the panal I am cutting, I dont really have access to a waterjet so I am going to use a dremel to cut.


----------



## bundymania (Dec 7, 2010)

I used nail polish remover and cotton wool


----------



## $immond$ (Dec 7, 2010)

bundymania said:


> I used nail polish remover and cotton wool



haha I see so it is really sticky? Hmm..
I guess I cant really just cut into with a dremel.

I may however go with a simple design like the Corsair Obsidian, it should make things harder to mess up using a dremel.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 7, 2010)

how about a window like that ... 

image from HERE


that is really basic and easy to do, but yet not a normal looking plain square either


----------



## $immond$ (Dec 7, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww40/evil_homer/CIMG1812.jpg
> 
> how about a window like that ...
> 
> ...




I found a design I want to do on my plexiglass, so I need a rectangular cut to make the design work.


----------

